# Committees discussion



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2007)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=17735

You can discuss stuff like what you think of it, if you think you will want to join one, ideas for committees, etc...


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

So, anybody can join these?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2007)

OOooooold news.   
B)			

But I still like my idea but I'm not TBT staff I suppose. D=


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> OOooooold news.   
B)
> 
> But I still like my idea but I'm not TBT staff I suppose. D=


 Ollld news.
I'm too cool to have news. D:

I volunteer for New Members   
^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> OOooooold news.   
B)
> 
> But I still like my idea but I'm not TBT staff I suppose. D=


 It's not old.  But I did purposely leak this in skype a few days ago because I knew it would be announced anyway (if anyone's wondering what OCM's talking about).


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

So.... Do we PM you what Committee we want to be in?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> So.... Do we PM you what Committee we want to be in?


 No, like I said this isn't starting right now and that list was just ideas of possible committees.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, well, maybe you should have bolded that part. <_<


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 16, 2007)

If those committees were set I would be interested in the Advertising and New Members sections.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> If those committees were set I would be interested in the Advertising and New Members sections.


 Advertising is probably going to be one of those that isn't going to happen until other things are done first.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, well then I'll probably go for the new members section.  Also, the "Active AC Discussion" committee isn't really a committee. That's just...a club or a combined thing, well it's a forum.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, I'll join the committee of "Hazing New Members".


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Oh, well then I'll probably go for the new members section.  Also, the "Active AC Discussion" committee isn't really a committee. That's just...a club or a combined thing, well it's a forum.


 The goal is to keep AC discussions active at TBT and make sure there is enough AC stuff, etc...


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm interested in the TBT Events category, since everyone else is posting their 'jobs'.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, but that can be a whole forum-wide thing, it doesnt have to be a committee and if it was...then those ppl in it should be in other committees too.

Also...maybe advertising should be part of the New Member section??? Because first you have to bring the members in before they're new members.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not a forum-wide group, only some people are in it.  And people are allowed to be in more than one.

And I guess there's some confusion about the Advertising one and the New Members one.  Advertising is also getting new members.  The New Members committee would be for things like welcoming them, helping them get started, etc...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the TBT Events category, since everyone else is posting their 'jobs'.


 I'll help that


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've already been nominated for this D=


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But you need your underlings helpers!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 : D
I nominate Team Rocket Pizza Party


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I second that nomination. Free pizza ftw


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *makes Team Rocket outfits*
It's stolen pizza. It's topping is made from Pikachu sausage


----------



## ACfan192 (Jul 16, 2007)

*cough*

I wanna be Events *shifty eyes*


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> *cough*
> 
> I wanna be Events *shifty eyes*


 Only if you like reciting a motto over and over again.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ACfan192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ULTIMATE POWER THAT CRUSHES!
ULTIMATE POWER THAT TOUCHES!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2007)

Events is probably going to be one of the first ones by the way.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Except you have to recite it all, including that random laughing.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I will.
@ST0m:   
^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stop spamming please you guys D=


----------



## Grawr (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll definately be applying for one of these...

Storm, whatever happened to the assistant thing? I never got a job to do from that yet. D=


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I'll definately be applying for one of these...
> 
> Storm, whatever happened to the assistant thing? I never got a job to do from that yet. D=


 I have to do some stuff first... I'll get around to it sooner or later =o


----------



## Grawr (Jul 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

Okay, that's fine. As long as you're not like, tossing the whole idea.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 17, 2007)

"Site's VG section and the GL"

That I am interested. Pm me or something if this one happens soon.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd want to  Do AC Stuff, both discussion and playing, and Events, but Id probly be more interested in AC events on WiFi


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> "Site's VG section and the GL"
> 
> That I am interested. Pm me or something if this one happens soon.


 Storm said all GL staff are already in the comittee.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd like to help out with those Event stuff. I don't know if you guys would want me to. I still visit this place everyday. I just rarely post. But this is definately a nice idea I think.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2007)

I just added two more possible ones to the list:

RPs and Bells


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

/in for rps. How would Bells work? Forum shops?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I just added two more possible ones to the list:
> 
> RPs and Bells


 Well, I guess I'm switching over to RPs, since most people on this site don't know what an RP is.

Sorry DF.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can RP too....
I'll do both.
Just because I don;t often do RPs doesnt mean I don't know how


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Just because I don;t often do RPs doesnt mean I don't know how


 That's not it. Half the 'RPs' done at TBT were in the War Battle style, which is NOT an RP.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know.
I've done real RPs
With stories
Oooooohhhhh


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 D:

FINALLY! Someone who knows what a REAL RP is!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

I know what a real one is too...


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> /in for rps. How would Bells work? Forum shops?


Bells would be for things like making the "economy" stable and going good, the official shop, etc.



> Well, I guess I'm switching over to RPs, since most people on this site don't know what an RP is.
> 
> Sorry DF.



You can be in more than one :0


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 18, 2007)

So...this committee thing is turning into half committees half clubs?  I think you need to take out RP, AC Discussion, and others idk which ones, and make RP Clubs, AC Clubs....


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> So...this committee thing is turning into half committees half clubs?  I think you need to take out RP, AC Discussion, and others idk which ones, and make RP Clubs, AC Clubs....


 No.  RP is for things like organizing the RP board, keeping good RPs active, making rules and guidelines, official RPs possibly, etc...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 18, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SWeet!
*Puts on stern eye glasses*


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

MAFIA COMMITEEE! YAUS!


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> MAFIA COMMITEEE! YAUS!


 He never said anything about a Mafia Committee... If anybody was to do that, it'd be Justin and Odd, and that's it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mafia kinda died....
There was too much too fast


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have to agree with DF on this one. Too much at once can kill it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> MAFIA COMMITEEE! YAUS!


 Huh?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yogurt's getting ahead of himself. <.<


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im Good at Mafia.. Justin and Odd arent the only ones interested in it.

We can bring it back! One game at a time! I have great Ideas!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, well....there's not a commitee D:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2007)

There's no committee for that, it would be apart of RP committee if anything.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

Fine. Im in the rp commitee anyways.


----------



## Nate (Jul 18, 2007)

I might be interested in helping with "Organization, layout, graphics, and skins" committee or the "Site's AC content and AC guides" one, since I'm getting back into ACWW.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think being on the bells committee would be cool.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 18, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, rofl, okay, go make a mafia committee, also can I start a pokemon committee and a swbf2 committee and start an nsider committee, how about an aim committee and msn committee for organizing IM.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2007)

Guys the staff aren't gonna make these silly committees. These are kinda... serious. >.>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys the staff aren't gonna make these silly committees. These are kinda... serious. >.>


 Yeah, RPing isnt that serious.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

WOOULD YOU ALL STOP ARGUING? STORM MADE THE RP COMMITEE, AND THATS FINAL!

Ahem.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> RPing are for people who want to become story tellers when they're older or people who are so bored they play a child's game.


 Obviously you've never RPed before.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 QFT. and its no childs play.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, keep in mind that some RP grow to be something bigger.... a RPG.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> WOOULD YOU ALL STOP ARGUING? STORM MADE THE RP COMMITEE, AND THATS FINAL!
> 
> Ahem.


 Didnt know if SN and Ultra noticed this. Though SN needs to notice it more than Ultra..


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I noticed that. However, it probably won't stop anything, just to let you know.

Also, Storm said that these committees aren't the final. They're just ideas.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh. Well RP Commitee FTW.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed.


----------



## Justin (Jul 18, 2007)

(storm: if you're worried about work from me... look at the facts... all the work i've had trouble at is LISTS, everything else i've had thrown has had no trouble. (items, characters ect = lists))

I wouldn't mind having a part of the RP Committee.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 18, 2007)

Guys, wouldja mind settling down?  Otherwise I'm gonna lock this and re-start the thread.  Let's just discuss the idea of committees... QUIETLY. D:


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 18, 2007)

I feel that I deserve a commitee


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I feel that I deserve a commitee


 The DF is God committee?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can see that one going places, yeah.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 18, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Indeed


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats more of a fan club than a commitee.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >_>


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, So the truth gets ">_>" Then what do lies get? "<_<"'s?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 19, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, idiocy in the face of sarcasm gets a >_>
Truth gets you nothing


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Please be a little more serious guys...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 19, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Please be a little more serious guys...


     

:|

 :yes:


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 20, 2007)

So what about new members and AC guides?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 20, 2007)

When are committees being implemented?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 20, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> When are committees being implemented?


 When Storm finishes his two articles for Animal Forest.

 At least thats when it does for me. I haven't read anything in this thread actually.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 20, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Heh, maybe we should read more than a post.

I stopped reading because there was A LOT of random quoting.


----------

